# where do you get your bird seed



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

I have just been to buy a sack of budgie seed 15kg and it has gone up again this time last year it was £14.85 and it has gone up and up and is now £27.85


----------



## fozzyrules (Jul 4, 2011)

hi, there is an offer on with sea pets! £20 or there abouts! I have used there site for dog food in the past and if you order over a certain amount you get free shipping x good luck


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

suewhite said:


> I have just been to buy a sack of budgie seed 15kg and it has gone up again this time last year it was £14.85 and it has gone up and up and is now £27.85


I use Northern Parrots for all Merlin's parrot food, they do budgie stuff as well.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

I used to buy mine at the cattle market when I had a lot of parrots


----------



## mydog (Nov 16, 2011)

i buy mine at jollys pet chain,£19 pound odd for 12.5 kg. parrot mix and it has dried fruit in also,but seed prices do fluctuate depending on the world market


----------

